# Gas stations in your city



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Convenience store items are readily available in Hong Kong's gas stations. Car washes are rare in HK vs. North America. There are enough stores downstairs from home to satisfy people anyway. Car culture isn't that engrained in local society yet. Also, there is no concept of self-service in HK as well.


Because of efficiency in public transportation, I doubt that most HKers will embrace the car culture. 

So there's no need for those fancy gas stations that you can find in North America or in Europe.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The bio fuel, there is self-service. Convenience store, there is also a cafe, haircut and a training gym etc. The electronic money, there is automatic operation liquidation. It can inspect whether or not the cheapest gasoline station, the parking zone it has been less crowded with the portable telephone and car navigation. 

DSRC application


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Because of efficiency in public transportation, I doubt that most HKers will embrace the car culture.
> 
> So there's no need for those fancy gas stations that you can find in North America or in Europe.


North American gas stations are not exactly fancier by having a larger selection of convenience store goods and an ATM. They are merely fulfilling a daily needs function and providing a competitive alternative to driving all the way to the grocery store. Since driving is so common, it's easier and more feasible to pick up a jug of milk and some cash on the way home when doing something typical like filling up the tank. In Hong Kong, that concept is alive but manifests in a different way. People pass through malls and retail corridors as they emerge from transit on their way home, where they pick up the groceries and pop by the bank to grab some cash. 

The design of North American gas stations is still fairly basic, and functionally isn't much different than their counterparts elsewhere.

Hong Kongers actually own a lot of cars. As of April 2007, there were over 360k licensed private cars in Hong Kong. People just don't tend to use them everyday.

http://www.td.gov.hk/FileManager/EN/Content_281/table41a.pdf

Hong Kong has one of the highest number of vehicles to road capacity ratios in the world.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ If everyone used their cars everyday, no one would ever get anywhere!

anyone have someone that is more rarer around the world - the LPG stations full of taxis filling up? 

If not, I can go take one, I think there's one near my current location.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Joey313 said:


> can someone post a pic of a gas station in NYC Ive never seen one. I dont think their are any in Manhattan


To the contrary, there are still a good estimate of around 200 gas stations remaining in Manhattan. The thing is that it's not very autocentric, so they are pretty much obsolete especially with the subways, which is why a lot of them are being used as possible developement sites. I am not saying that people do not fill up there, but with high prices, many are crossing the Hudson River to pay for less like I am doing right now.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*chinese gas station.*


----------



## Lestatlenoir (Jul 16, 2007)

Gas kiosk in rural Cambodia and Thailand. 










[image from http://mythicaldude.typepad.com]​








[image from http://mythicaldude.typepad.com]​
:cheers:


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

In the GTA,

Petro Canada
Esso
Canadian Tire
Sunoco
Shell
Beaver
Ultramar


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Petro Canada 




























heres some uunique gas stations in vancouver (they are for boats)


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

Retro Shell Station...circa 1930, Winston-Salem, N.C.


----------

